# The Raid and Avenging Fist coming to DVD on October 6th from Well Go USA



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Two Action-Packed Classics Debut on DVD October 6



THE RAID

Directed by Ching Siu-Tung and Starring Jacky Cheung,

Tony Leung Kai Fai & Dean Shek



THE AVENGING FIST

Directed by Andrew Lau and Starring Sammo Hung, Wang Lee Hom,

Steven Fung, Gigi Leung & Kristy Yang





PLANO, Texas. (August 18, 2015) – Well Go USA Entertainment brings two action-packed, martial arts classics back for fans of awesome Asian cinema when the adventure comedy THE RAID (1991) and the sci-fi fantasy THE AVENGING FIST (2001) debut on DVD October 6. Each film is available separately.



THE RAID Synopsis:

The time is 1930s. China is in a state of turmoil and flurry. The dethroned Emperor Pu-Yi establishes the Puppet State of Manchukuo in Manchuria and is in cooperation with the Japanese in the test for a poisonous gas. The revolutionary army headed by Lieutenant Mong is designated to crush this vicious plot. During his mission, he comes across witty and valiant veteran Uncle Choy and his friends, who volunteer to help. Mong keeps a view that Uncle Choy is too old to join them. How can Uncle Choy prove himself? Can Mong and Uncle Choy succeed in their mission?



THE RAID (1991) stars Jacky Cheung (Triad Underworld), Tony Leung Kai Fai (The Taking of Tiger Mountain, Tai Chi Hero) and Dean Shek (Peking Opera Blues) and has a runtime of approximately 98 minutes. It is not rated.





THE RAID

DVD Catalog #: WGU01637D

DVD UPC Code: 812491016374

DVD Order Date: 9/1/15

DVD SRP: $14.98



THE AVENGING FIST Synopsis:

Scientists' experiments on Power glove are on the verge of success. Power glove is designed to activate the hidden potential in human's brain to empower the force of human beings. Special agent Dark, Thunder and War 21 are the only survivors in that experiment. Ambitious War 21 gets evil. He captures Thunder with a power glove and disappears... He has become Dark's fugitive for 20 years. Two decades later, War 21 comes back with brainwashed Thunder and his underground troop aiming to rule the world. Dark is failed to eliminate them but he realizes Thunder has a son who also has the DNA, which enables him to use the power glove to challenge War 21, eventually...



THE AVENGING FIST, starring the legendary Sammo Hung (IP Man franchise), Wang Lee Hom (Lust, Caution), Steven Fung (Tai Chi Zero, Badges of Fury), Gigi Leung (The Monkey King) and Kristy Yang (Young Bruce Lee), has a runtime of approximately 98 minutes and is not rated.





THE AVENGING FIST

DVD Catalog #: WGU01636D

DVD UPC Code: 812491016367

DVD Order Date: 9/1/15

DVD SRP: $14.98
​


----------

